# new member, pics of my boy Nash from puppy onward!



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

What a handsome boy!  So very cute! Welcome!!


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

here's some more between 6 and 8 months old


trying to convince my parent's two golden's to keep playing up at the cabin in vermont









relaxing at home









first encounter with water up at camp. "you want me to walk into that muck??? are you crazy!"









his "I'm a bird dog" look









and his true personality lol


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I LOVE that bird dog look...really suits him! Welcome! Hes a lovely boy!


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

elly, he is much more likely to have that "I'm a crazy dog" look on his face lol

I did find a bunch of pictures from winter time snow fun!



















three way tug! yeah!









the three stooges, nash and my parents two Duncan and Daisy posing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to you and Elly. Please make yourself at home here on GRF.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

what cuties!! (yours and your parents' dogs too!) Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Nash is a cutie! Love the picture with the black cat! Is s/he yours? My dream pet combo is a golden (or two) and a black kitty. Both hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

esSJay said:


> what cuties!! (yours and your parents' dogs too!) Welcome to the forum


thanks, we try to get them together often. I wish I had a good picture of my parent's new pup which is a great pyrenees and looks like a bigger version of their goldens. he's a regal one who gets along with Nash better than their goldens. 



Oaklys Dad said:


> Welcome to you and Elly. Please make yourself at home here on GRF.


thanks, I think I should have tried to find this place back when I got nash. lots of motivation and support would have been nice during the puppy stages!



Dakotadog said:


> Nash is a cutie! Love the picture with the black cat! Is s/he yours? My dream pet combo is a golden (or two) and a black kitty. Both hold a special place in my heart.


yes the cat is Magic. he was about a year old when we got Nash. I got him as a rescue kitten for my wife's birthday. hands down the best cat I have ever had. if you look really close at the picture you can see his claws are in. he always plays like that. I have lots more pictures of the two of them playing. It got a little harder on the cat when Nash approached 80lbs though. the cat jumped over the gate we had in the kitchen one day and Nash grabbed him right out of the air and pinned him to the ground and slobbered his head :doh: It's not all one sided though. the cat learned that he could get the dog in trouble by goading him into knocking the chairs in the kitchen around lol.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a cutie Nash is..!!!. The 1st shot reminds me of our newest pup Matilda playing with our cat who is also black...
But in this case, Mollie the cat rules... LOL...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

A family of golden lovers, nice to see, they all are good looking.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what great pics! Welcome to the forum! btw, where in western MA are you? My folks are in Deerfield.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Love your pics. Nash is a handsome boy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Nash is a gorgeous boy! Welcome!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Love Puppy Nash Pic's! What a handsome boy! Also, the Three Stooges pic makes me smile...Thanks! Welcome to GRF...fantastic support group with super advice here, join in & tell more Nash Tails!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and Nash, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your Nash is too cute and growing into a very handsome young man. Loved the pic with the cat, his bark at the end of the video and the pic with your parents goldens.


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks everyone, I'm from agawam. Nash is all grown up now at 3.5 years old. I don't have many good pictures of him now as it seems every time the camera comes out mom only has eyes for our son Jake lol. I did have several from the summer that I can't seem to find of his antics swimming at the dog park. He gets bored with "regular" retrieving on top of the water and I have to find a waterlogged stick so that he can dive for it!

carolina mom, out in the sun nash looks VERY similar to Remy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to you and your boy Nash... he's a cutie...looks like his personality matches my boy Nash's.. Great shots, love the one of all three pups....priceless....


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

He has an odd combination of personality traits! We did alot of socialization with him when he was young. met lots of dogs and people in different places. did training etc. He is very outgoing and dynamic with living things. 

then you get him at home and I set a package that came in the mail on the coffee table and he will hide on his bed in my bedroom until the offending box is removed! lol.

or the fact that he won't step over something for fear he will knock it over and make a CRASH! or heaven forbid my son drops one of his toys on one of Nash's bones. it takes him about 10-15 minutes to slide the bone out from underneath without moving/disturbing the toy lol. such a goofball.


----------

